# Green vs. Red



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Apparently.....there are some "Diet Gurus" suggesting that one eats only "Green Apples" during a cut.  Has anyone seen evidence as to the effectiveness, sugar content, difference from Reds...etc??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I've heard that before too...I always thought it was cause green apples are lower GI than red


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Gee......someone with time, who is on the puter a lot.......may want to "track" that down? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't know who you'd be referring to cause I certainly don't have time


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I found this? 

_1. Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a 
            piece of celery than it has in it! 
            2. Smelling bananas or green apples helps supress your appetite. 
            3. Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 
            4. Cucumbers are 96% water. 
            5. Blueberry Jelly Bellies were created especially for Ronald 
            Reagan. 
            6. The average chocolate bar has 8 insect legs in it. 
            7. The Oreo cookie was born in 1912. 
            8. Honey is the only food that doesn't spoil 
            9. Nutmeg is poisonous if injected intravenously. 
            10. Americans, on the average, eat 18 acres of pizza every day. 
_


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey...while we're searching for things...do you happen to have a good article (pro) on soy or soy nuts in particular?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Well.....I'm an idea man....I just plant the seeds 

Like ..caffeine....gums.....bars.....sugar alcohols.....insulin.....saturated fats.....CLA....hydration


Only thing I know about apples is how to color them 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

lmao


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hey...while we're searching for things...do you happen to have a good article (pro) on soy or soy nuts in particular?



There are pros and mostly cons at medibolics.com

That was funny btw  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There are pros and mostly cons at medibolics.com
> 
> That was funny btw
> ...




thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

crap...that's a lot of fuking reading


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.medibolics.com/Soy.htm


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> crap...that's a lot of fuking reading



I could find something on flax and ADD, ADHD if you want?

Mercola had something  on Flax and Depression the other day! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah I found it...thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Now about my APPLES??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I could find something on flax and ADD, ADHD if you want?
> 
> Mercola had something  on Flax and Depression the other day!
> ...




I know all about flax and ADD 

I'm not depressed...and I'm not hyper either


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

So....what's your point? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

a search for _"green apples" +bodybuilding_

brought up:

_beauty butts gum shoot sex amateur
... naked boys vagina autopsy pics menstation gay male bodybuilding bodybuilder male ... pussy
gallery and thunbnail hardcore cp preteen lolita green apples web cam ... amateur-sex-teen.com/beauty-sex-amateur.htm 
_


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

I don't know my point? lol *needs more flax?*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> a search for _"green apples" +bodybuilding_
> 
> brought up:
> ...



Sounds like KUSO's Homepage! 
(not that I've ever been there)

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

From a different website than above:



> The nose knows
> Smelling bananas or green apples (yes, smelling--not eating) may help you lose weight. The science of aromatherapy has discovered scents that can have a profound effect on appetite.
> 
> Aromas can be uplifting, stimulating or relaxing, which may be useful in losing weight. You can now purchase special pen-like or patch devises that when inhaled during food cravings actually may reduce or diminish appetite.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Thank you, but I knew that....Women's World Weekly or some stupid Tabloid drives people in everytime there is an article like that.........that was about 2 years ago.....trying to find Green Apple Essential Oil is next to impossible

Then it was Satietrol from Pacific Health  (Cassein and fiber taken as a shake before a meal, made you eat less in the meal....reduced overall calories)....last was Relora.....I hear another wave is coming on that.....Philadendrum extract....reduces cravings and anxiety form them....crap on a stick!  LOL


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Well...that's all I could find


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks........maybe I'll have soemthing before we all cut?  

DPends  (not the diaper)


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

> DPends (not the diaper)



   LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> a search for _"green apples" +bodybuilding_
> 
> brought up:
> ...


 It left out KING Jackass!!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 2, 2002)

Here are some links to a lot of information about apples. I didn't find anything that said that there is a nutritional or GI difference between the different colors of apples. It seems the only difference is the taste, texture, cooking advantages, season grown..etc..

The only one quote I found about green apples health wise:

Green apples act as a liver and gall bladder cleanser and may aid in softening gallstones
http://www.vegparadise.com/highestperch39.html

University of Illinois, Apples & More
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/apples/

Ohio State University Extension Fact Sheet
Horticulture and Crop Science
Apples: A Guide to Selection and Use
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1402.html


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2002)

> Smelling bananas or green apples helps supress your appetite.



Well that sucks!  I want to eat the banana.

Could you picture us now taking a banana out of our lunch bags, giving it a good wiff and putting it back in the lunch bags.  People would think I'm on crack.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Here are some links to a lot of information about apples. I didn't find anything that said that there is a nutritional or GI difference between the different colors of apples. It seems the only difference is the taste, texture, cooking advantages, season grown..etc..
> 
> The only one quote I found about green apples health wise:
> ...



WTG Max, I will get to this, I apprecia8 the help? 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Well that sucks!  I want to eat the banana.
> 
> Could you picture us now taking a banana out of our lunch bags, giving it a good wiff and putting it back in the lunch bags.  People would think I'm on crack.



On WHAT? 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> On WHAT?
> 
> DP



Drugs.  Ok, so it must be an expression we use out east cuz when I say it here in MI people look at me funny as well.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

Naw...I know what "Crack" is....I sell products to help all the local "Crack Whores" pass their UA's and keep my  partner the "Probation Officer" off of their back.  My partner  knows and doesn't care, she says they're gonna screw up anyway.  What kills me is when they are pregnant, have two kids already.......and are gonna have their baby in Jail....for failing the drug test. :losers:

I was just playing...sort of like the word "Crack!"  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Naw...I know what "Crack" is....I sell products to help all the local "Crack Whores" pass their UA's and keep my  partner the "Probation Officer" off of their back.  My partner  knows and doesn't care, she says they're gonna screw up anyway.  What kills me is when they are pregnant, have two kids already.......and are gonna have their baby in Jail....for failing the drug test. :losers:
> 
> I was just playing...sort of like the word "Crack!"
> ...




I could never understand how people could do such harm to themselves.  Fuck, if they want to destroy themselves, leave the poor innocent children out of it.  It kills me to know that these poor babies are born addicted drugs and have to be weened off of it.   Breaks my heart!  

Ok, it was suppose to be a funny comment and now its turning all serious.  Damn, I hate that.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

CRACK!

There......repaired! 

DP


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> WTG Max, I will get to this, I apprecia8 the help?
> DP



Don't mention it DP, I wanted to know the answer to the question too.

This morning at the health food store, I bought a couple of yellow and green apples just to have something different from the usual red apples.

I also picked up a bottle of Udo's Choice "Perfected Oil Blend", is this the correct Udo that's always mentioned here?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> 
> 
> I also picked up a bottle of Udo's Choice "Perfected Oil Blend", is this the correct Udo that's always mentioned here?



Yes, but see posts about flax versus Udo's 

DP


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...if you eat nuts (peanut butter) and other oils...it would be best to go w/ flax to get the full amt of 3's....if the EFA's in your diet are completely controlled then Udo's would be better. Udo's has the perfect ratio of 6:3's, but if you're getting 6's from any other source then it's not going to be "perfect" anymore.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12641&highlight=udos





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Udo Erasmus recommends 1 TBLS per 45 pounds of BW of his one to one Omega  3 (N-3) to omega 6 (N-6) mixture ) (Udo's Oil, see link at the bottom of the DPw8 website)...but he assumes this is your major fat source if you have a good diet!
> 
> Truth is we get tons of N-6s in nuts, oils, other fats...and most need just to add more N-3s.  Best sources are flax oil at 54-57% and/or fish oils!



You mean like those DP? I read you loud and clear. I have my fair share of 6's already, it might be wise to exchange it for flax.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah...what she said LOL 

DP


----------



## Mudge (Dec 4, 2002)

Hmm, this makes me wonder, what about green Hershey kisses versus red???


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Hmm, this makes me wonder, what about green Hershey kisses versus red???




Hell yeah...much better for you....bring 'em on


----------



## Domas (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr. Pain said:


> WTG Max, I will get to this, I apprecia8 the help?
> 
> 
> DP


Easy on the digestion, apples contain malic and  tartaric acids that inhibit fermentation in the intestines. Their high  fiber content adds bulk that aids the digestive process, making  elimination natural and comfortable. Apples contain pectin, a soluble  fiber that encourages the growth of beneficial bacteria in the digestive  tract.     Apples contain flavonoids, antioxidants that improve immune function and prevent heart disease and some cancers.  
  Green apples act as a liver and gall bladder cleanser and may aid in softening gallstones.  
  Because of their high water content, apples are  cooling and moistening and aid in reducing fever. Simply grate them and  serve them to feverish patients. Steamed apples sweetened with honey are  beneficial for a dry cough and may help to remove mucous from the  lungs.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 13, 2010)

Domas said:


> Easy on the digestion, apples contain malic and  tartaric acids that inhibit fermentation in the intestines. Their high  fiber content adds bulk that aids the digestive process, making  elimination natural and comfortable. Apples contain pectin, a soluble  fiber that encourages the growth of beneficial bacteria in the digestive  tract.     Apples contain flavonoids, antioxidants that improve immune function and prevent heart disease and some cancers.
> Green apples act as a liver and gall bladder cleanser and may aid in softening gallstones.
> Because of their high water content, apples are  cooling and moistening and aid in reducing fever. Simply grate them and  serve them to feverish patients. Steamed apples sweetened with honey are  beneficial for a dry cough and may help to remove mucous from the  lungs.



You do realize this an 8-year-old thread?


----------



## CG (Sep 14, 2010)

Phineas said:


> You do realize this an 8-year-old thread?



can we say


----------

